# GPS Reset



## mpukit (Nov 25, 2016)

I have a 2020 SEL and my GPS seems to be stuck and suddenly started showing the wrong data - been locked at the same elevation and the map data shows i'm often offroad somewhere miles from my current actual location. Wondering if there is some trick to reset the GPS? The little globe icon at the top of the screen also appears to be dimmed out - not sure if it was at some point brighter and this is showing it's disabled or inactive...?

I've tried rebooting the Infotainment Unit by holding the power button for 10s, removing and reinserting the Nav SD data card, and even the old leave it and maybe it'll resolve itself in a few days, but nothing to now has worked. I'm skeptical to think I need to already replace the unit - it's only a month old!


----------



## finz72 (Sep 3, 2018)

I’m having the same issues. Only 278 miles on car. I lost my Car-Net communication and GPS system at the same time. The navigation is useless. I have an appointment to bring it in. Did you find a resolution to the problem ?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

finz72 said:


> I’m having the same issues. Only 278 miles on car. I lost my Car-Net communication and GPS system at the same time. The navigation is useless. I have an appointment to bring it in. Did you find a resolution to the problem ?


Have you read the OM on how to use the NAV system?


----------



## Irrelevant_Username (Jan 19, 2004)

Likewise. I'm going to try to pull the Nav unit out from the glovebox, unplug it, leave it for 15 min or and see if it resets. I'll post if this is successful. Nearest dealership is a 90 min drive so fingers crossed this works.


----------



## finz72 (Sep 3, 2018)

Irrelevant_Username said:


> Likewise. I'm going to try to pull the Nav unit out from the glovebox, unplug it, leave it for 15 min or and see if it resets. I'll post if this is successful. Nearest dealership is a 90 min drive so fingers crossed this works.


I also noticed that the digital compass is way, way off ! I think this may be what's wrong. I can be going EAST and the digital compass says NW. The GPS also can not locate the correct position of the car. Bad antenna ? Bad compass ?


----------



## Irrelevant_Username (Jan 19, 2004)

Worked this morning on the way to work then dead when I drove home. :banghead:


----------



## finz72 (Sep 3, 2018)

So, unplugging the Unit in the glove box worked for a while ? I can’t imagine what the problem is. My directional problem is still there. My navigation can’t accurately locate my car. My Car-Net is not operational. (Car-Net customer service has been useless). Bringing the Cross-Sport in this Wednesday for fix. 
Only have 350 miles on car so I’m extremely pissed !!!




Irrelevant_Username said:


> Worked this morning on the way to work then dead when I drove home. <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/banghead.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Banghead" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## finz72 (Sep 3, 2018)

So, I took the Cross Sport in to diagnose the location issues. The service techs had to call VW to get some guidance. It’s been determined that the Car-Net controller may be causing the problems. 
So, they ordered the replacement controller. Now, the part is in Jacksonville FL, back ordered they tell me. It may be 7-10 days to ground ship it to Massachusetts. There’s no guarantee that this will fix this problem. 
I hope I don’t regret selling my Honda to join the VW family. Not a great start with a SUV with only 400 miles on it. 😡


----------



## Irrelevant_Username (Jan 19, 2004)

Mine is in service in Salt Lake City - I'm curious what they are going to do to attempt to correct the issue. I'll post up if there's anything worth mentioning. I really have to have GPS working - we have very limited cell service where I live so CarPlay for navigation isn't really an option for me most of the time.


----------



## mpukit (Nov 25, 2016)

I had mine in at the dealer for 3 days at the beginning of August. On the 3rd day they finally came to the conclusion it was some part that also has to do with the SOS button that apparently wasn't working either. Part got ordered, took 2 weeks to get it, got the call today that it arrived at the dealer and am bringing it in next week to get replaced which will hopefully fix the issue. Will post back as to what the part was, they were pretty vague at the time and I just wanted the car back. Anyway, dealer claimed this was very rare and had never seen it before, but sounds like i'm not the only one!


----------



## finz72 (Sep 3, 2018)

mpukit said:


> I have a 2020 SEL and my GPS seems to be stuck and suddenly started showing the wrong data - been locked at the same elevation and the map data shows i'm often offroad somewhere miles from my current actual location. Wondering if there is some trick to reset the GPS? The little globe icon at the top of the screen also appears to be dimmed out - not sure if it was at some point brighter and this is showing it's disabled or inactive...?
> 
> I've tried rebooting the Infotainment Unit by holding the power button for 10s, removing and reinserting the Nav SD data card, and even the old leave it and maybe it'll resolve itself in a few days, but nothing to now has worked. I'm skeptical to think I need to already replace the unit - it's only a month old!





mpukit said:


> I had mine in at the dealer for 3 days at the beginning of August. On the 3rd day they finally came to the conclusion it was some part that also has to do with the SOS button that apparently wasn't working either. Part got ordered, took 2 weeks to get it, got the call today that it arrived at the dealer and am bringing it in next week to get replaced which will hopefully fix the issue. Will post back as to what the part was, they were pretty vague at the time and I just wanted the car back. Anyway, dealer claimed this was very rare and had never seen it before, but sounds like i'm not the only one!



I had my Car-Net module replaced 2 weeks ago. 
My SOS button didn’t work, the small globe on my infotainment screen wasn’t lit, the compass in my car was not accurate, causing my navigation to be off. 
After this replacement, all seems to be well again, my Car-Net app is also working again. 
I can bet, you have a similar problem and fix.


----------



## Odiumxion (Aug 15, 2020)

Throwing in my issue here as well for reference and follow up - 

Wife's 2021 Atlas GPS and compass are both way off, car net doesn't respond and the microphone doesn't work. Dealership says they're booked two weeks out and I'd love to get this fixed before that, but if it's the car net module I guess I'll have to suck it up.


----------



## finz72 (Sep 3, 2018)

Odiumxion said:


> Throwing in my issue here as well for reference and follow up -
> 
> Wife's 2021 Atlas GPS and compass are both way off, car net doesn't respond and the microphone doesn't work. Dealership says they're booked two weeks out and I'd love to get this fixed before that, but if it's the car net module I guess I'll have to suck it up.


It’s definitely the same issue I had. I live in Massachusetts. The car-net module was shipped from Jacksonville FL, ground. The service department originally told me two weeks for delivery but the part came in 1 week. Hopefully, the part isn’t back ordered due to demand. Luckily, this module doesn’t stop you from driving the car. It is an annoying problem though, especially on a brand new car. My CS had 300 miles on it when the module went bad. 😡


----------



## Jayhawk49er (Aug 6, 2020)

*But what's the part #????*

Mine to, failed at 2300 miles. My tech rep at the dealership is out sick and left no notes or record of ordering the part. I want to call VW, I think things will go quicker if I have the part#.

thanks


----------



## mpukit (Nov 25, 2016)

finz72 said:


> I had my Car-Net module replaced 2 weeks ago.
> My SOS button didn’t work, the small globe on my infotainment screen wasn’t lit, the compass in my car was not accurate, causing my navigation to be off.
> After this replacement, all seems to be well again, my Car-Net app is also working again.
> I can bet, you have a similar problem and fix.


That was it for me too. Finally got it fixed last week and everything seems to be working again. PITA though...


----------



## spike_africa (Nov 9, 2015)

Mine was acting funky in my 20 SEL crossport. just held the power button on the head unit until the unit turned off and rebooted seemed to fix my issue.


----------



## Jayhawk49er (Aug 6, 2020)

*Two to Three Weeks!*

Yep. That's the latest from VW. Two to Three weeks to get the bad part!

color me very disappointed!


----------



## Jayhawk49er (Aug 6, 2020)

*It pays to make noise!*

Got a call this morning from my service guy- Homin Lee at Muller VW in Highland Park, IL. Really Good Guy. Instead of two to three weeks, the part came in this morning and I was driving the car this afternoon. All back to normal.


----------



## Odiumxion (Aug 15, 2020)

After our '21 Atlas sat at the dealer for 37 days, the part FINALLY came in. Dealer installed and we have it back in our possession and everything works as new.

Now is the attempt to get Volkswagen to make a month's payment on our behalf since it sat for so long.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Odiumxion said:


> After our '21 Atlas sat at the dealer for 37 days, the part FINALLY came in. Dealer installed and we have it back in our possession and everything works as new.
> 
> Now is the attempt to get Volkswagen to make a month's payment on our behalf since it sat for so long.


The VW dealer didn't give you a loaner car......


----------



## mpukit (Nov 25, 2016)

Mine just died again after heading to the mountains for the day. GPS and compass are off again by a long shot, and SOS button out of commission.... having second thoughts about buying a 2020 vehicle and dreading going back to the dealer again for the 4th time with only 3000 miles.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

mpukit said:


> Mine just died again after heading to the mountains for the day. GPS and compass are off again by a long shot, and SOS button out of commission.... having second thoughts about buying a 2020 vehicle and dreading going back to the dealer again for the 4th time with only 3000 miles.


of all the VW I have owned with Nav, not one has every had a GPS issue.


----------



## Jayhawk49er (Aug 6, 2020)

*Oh great!*

This is not good. I hope the part situation has improved...:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## hoczero (Nov 2, 2012)

My part is till on order it’s been over 2 months and nothing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpukit (Nov 25, 2016)

GTINC said:


> of all the VW I have owned with Nav, not one has every had a GPS issue.


I've never had any issues either with several GTIs and Golfs i've owned - seems to be specific to the Atlas.


----------



## GtiRabbit (May 8, 2003)

I had similar issues with my navigation system since we bought it. Gunther VW in Delray Beach could not determine any issues after numerous visits. Cassandra B from VW customer support also wasn't able to assist. Called me a few months later telling me there was a fix sent me to the dealership which she claimed she arranged the appointment and no one at Gunter VW knew what I was there for. After leaving my Cross Sport for two days they called and stated there was no update and got my cross sport back without a fix. fast forward to last week now I don't even have a navigation to use my original issues were the system could not find certain locations, lane assistant would turn off, now I just see the arrow display and my apple car play when I receive a call I can hear the individual but they can't hear me. In addition my land assist still shuts down and now the heated steering wheel has a mind of its own. It was on this morning without me activating it. I called the dealer to make an appointment and they mentioned they will not be providing a loaner and I would have to rent a vehicle for $48 per day. Since I've emailed and left a VM to Volkswagen corporate to see if anything gets done this time. I also have a recall that there isn't a fix for yet either. I am having second thoughts about my purchase and thinking of going back to BMW or Mercedes Benz defiantly a huge difference in service. Shame on you VW.


----------



## mpukit (Nov 25, 2016)

The SOS Module (?) got replaced on my Atlas twice, about 2 months apart. After the second replacement, the issues were resolved. Assuming from what you say here, that you are also not able to place an SOS call... this part had an effect on navigation, connecting my phone with the charging wire and having audio for calls, plus compass/GPS were not working.


----------



## Bird-Man (7 mo ago)

My wife demolished a tire hitting a pothole in her 2022 Golf R. Said the impact was bone jarring. Now the dash’s nav map is a few miles inaccurate. I can’t help but think it’s related?

Funny that the wheel appears to have suffered no damage, though I’ll have the tire shop check it out when they install the new Bridgestone.

I hate to think one or more suspension components were damaged.


----------



## Bird-Man (7 mo ago)

And this morning I got a warning message: “All wheel drive system not working.” I hope it’s only because the system is reading the temporary donut we’ve got on and not that the pothole hit hurt something beyond the tire & wheel damages.


----------



## cardude944 (Nov 2, 2007)

Bird-Man said:


> And this morning I got a warning message: “All wheel drive system not working.” I hope it’s only because the system is reading the temporary donut we’ve got on and not that the pothole hit hurt something beyond the tire & wheel damages.


Most likely protecting itself from damage due to the smaller diameter of the spare tire.


----------



## Bird-Man (7 mo ago)

cardude944 said:


> Most likely protecting itself from damage due to the smaller diameter of the spare tire.


My wife had a similar thought. With the wheel being repaired tomorrow and a new tire mounted, we’ll know soon.


----------



## Bird-Man (7 mo ago)

The system seems to be okay now that the proper wheel/tire is back on.

/derail


----------

